# Rc Byrd



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, hit the muddy water this past fri. No hybrids or whites but the flats was there along with goos and carp. White twister tails and small stick baits was the ticket them flats was hungry. I would like to throw a big thanks out there to the guys spraying weeds there fri that doused us with what smelled like 2/4 d. Spraying from the top of the bank all the way to the the water. I know you have a job to do but a little courtesy would have been nice.......

































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Zip, always enjoy looking at your pics. Me and my buddy started going to Greenup, when we get a chance. Were gonna make it out to the Byrd, just to try something different. Those pics of the 10-16 pounders were great. Ever get one mounted?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Shawn. They sprayed here too last week but the wind was blowin' back on them!!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Did pretty well today, caught a limit of nice Sauger, water was a little stained and fish were not as active as they have been, but all and all a good day, the only problem was there was a couple of nuckle heads on the upper wall casting for hybrids, talk about no respect for your fellow fisherman, they were casting top water and blocking everyone on the lower wall from casting, also they would just leave there baits sitting in the current in front of everyone, a couple times this one genious backlashed his reel and left his line and bait in the water in front of everyone for approx. 5 minutes while tending to his birdnest, hey how about pulling your line out of the water so somebody else can fish, it was clear these guys didnt care, and they were fishing like there was nobody else around, hope they read the post and show a little more consideration for their fellow fishman next time.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Saugernut said:


> only problem was there was a couple of nuckle heads on the upper wall casting for hybrids, no respect blocking everyone on the lower wall from casting, one genious backlashed his reel and left his line and bait in the water in front of everyone for approx. 5 minutes while tending to his birdnest, it was clear these guys didnt care, and they were fishing like there was nobody else around,


No, it's your fault. Those were the owners, or, at least you'd think so. A couple weeks ago, we went down a few days. Those guys were there every day. We smashed em, while they all just stood or sat there waiting on some to surface. The next day, one of them is down where we are trying to figure us out. He did exactly as you describe when he backlashed. One of his buddies up on the wall kept casting over my line, cause he'd see my popper and think it was a hybrid. The neat thing was, it made them second guess when a real hybrid hit, which gave us time to beat them to the punch. We just did to them, as they did to us. They got freindlier kinda fast. FYI, they all use small poundage mono, and, it's no match for 20 to 30 pound braid.


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

I really do not know how to respond to either post. If it was me i apologize but if u are sauger fishing 5 min is not going to kill you and u are fishing on the bottom right next to the wall. Like i said i apologize if it was me. That being said had a good few days with the hybrids.....

























































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I had something to say but I'll leave it alone. Great job Shawn, looks like a couple more trues.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

No Zipododa it was not you, it was a couple of older fellers, and btw, all my Sauger were caught casting out about 50 feet and working the current swing, didnt catch anything right on the wall, this was only possible when number 1 and number 2 would give me a chance to cast lol, nice fish btw!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

[ATTACH said:


> 77437[/ATTACH]


----------



## Greenfish (May 9, 2010)

How high has the water been down there? Planning on going down tomorrow.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

NWS says gauge is around 15' which seems really low, I'll bet they have the rollers up and the river's gonna be rising fast after last night's rain. I wanted to go down tonight too.


----------

